# De Rossi



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2013)

Possibile che questo con la Nazionale è un Fenomeno? con la Roma quest'anno ha fatto pena, con l'Italia gioca tranquillo e fa la differenza...


----------



## Frikez (28 Giugno 2013)

L'ambiente di Roma fa questo scherzo, l'ha detto anche lui che in nazionale ha meno pressione e rende al meglio mentre a Roma sono lì che aspettano ogni suo piccolo errore per criticarlo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'ambiente di Roma fa questo scherzo, l'ha detto anche lui che in nazionale ha meno pressione e rende al meglio mentre a Roma sono lì che aspettano ogni suo piccolo errore per criticarlo.



doveva andarsene massimo nel 2010...ora ci resterà a vita...è de coccio
ieri mi è piaciuto tantissimo


----------



## BB7 (28 Giugno 2013)

Gioca bene una partita: Fenomeno 
Gioca male una partita: Scarsissimo


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (28 Giugno 2013)

de rossi è sempre stato un mio pallino,uno dei piu' grandi centrocampisti al mondo.Ma ha commesso il grave errore di non aver lasciato roma e la roma,imbottigliandosi nell'ambigua realtà romana e romanista.Non a caso sono dieci anni che lo chiamano capitan futuro,ma ormai è arrivato a 30 anni ed il capitano è ancora totti,che sembra non aver la minima intenzione di smettere a breve...


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2013)

è un giocatore che doveva andare via da Roma 2 o 3 anni fa per fare il salto di qualità. restando lì ha subito un'involuzione.
ma è un giocatorone pazzesco. sempre piaciuto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Gioca bene una partita: Fenomeno
> Gioca male una partita: Scarsissimo



non è il mio caso...a me è sempre piaciuto

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> de rossi è sempre stato un mio pallino,uno dei piu' grandi centrocampisti al mondo.Ma ha commesso il grave errore di non aver lasciato roma e la roma,imbottigliandosi nell'ambigua realtà romana e romanista.Non a caso sono dieci anni che lo chiamano capitan futuro,ma ormai è arrivato a 30 anni ed il capitano è ancora totti,che sembra non aver la minima intenzione di smettere a breve...



per me non diventerà mai Capitano


----------



## Hammer (28 Giugno 2013)

È stato messo sul mercato dalla dirigenza, comunque.


----------



## jaws (28 Giugno 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> È stato messo sul mercato dalla dirigenza, comunque.



Con l'ingaggio che ha ora non lo prenderà nessuno


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2013)

Me lo chiedo pure io mah,quest'estate passa l'ultimo treno, meglio che prenda e vada via.


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2013)

E' un grande giocatore, che si è buttato via rimanendo a Roma in un ambiente malatissimo. Tra l'altro è il centrocampista della nazionale italiana ad aver segnato di più nella storia.


----------



## runner (28 Giugno 2013)

si però sta barba se la potrebbe tagliare.....hahahahaaaa......


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' un grande giocatore, che si è buttato via rimanendo a Roma in un ambiente malatissimo. Tra l'altro è il centrocampista della nazionale italiana ad aver segnato di più nella storia.



e ne farà ancora altri...15 gol nell'Italia sono tantissimi per un Centrocampista...


----------



## Serginho (28 Giugno 2013)

Il vero De Rossi è quello della nazionale. A Roma lo stanno rovinando, magari venisse da noi, mi farebbe molto piacere


----------



## Petrecte (28 Giugno 2013)

Grande giocatore,decidesse di fare il difensore centrale si allungherebbe la carriera prendendosi qualche bella soddisfazione (via da Roma ovviamente...)


----------



## Frikez (29 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si però sta barba se la potrebbe tagliare.....hahahahaaaa......



 il Santuario del dio Labbbarba


----------



## runner (29 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> il Santuario del dio Labbbarba



eh lo so ma lui non è Favalli!!

hahahaaaaaa.....


----------



## chicagousait (29 Giugno 2013)

Avrebbe dovuto lasciare la Roma quando ne ha avuto la possibilità


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2013)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Grande giocatore,decidesse di fare il difensore centrale si allungherebbe la carriera prendendosi qualche bella soddisfazione (via da Roma ovviamente...)



Beh tra qualche anno il suo futuro sarà la dietro infatti...


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Giugno 2013)

Per me se fosse andato via dopo il Mondiale del 2006 sarebbe diventato un campione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Giugno 2013)

uno che non deve seguire la strada di Totti e De Rossi è Florenzi...per me diventerà un Campione, ma fra qualche anno deve lasciare Roma


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Giugno 2013)

Contro la Spagna ho rivisto il vero De Rossi, quanta roba ragazzi 


C'è da dire che mancava da un anno.


----------



## Frikez (29 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> uno che non deve seguire la strada di Totti e De Rossi è Florenzi...per me diventerà un Campione, ma fra qualche anno deve lasciare Roma



Lo prendiamo noi Florenzi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lo prendiamo noi Florenzi


----------



## Frikez (29 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Prestito onereso con riscatto obbligatorio dopo 25 presenze.

Segnatelo pure


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Prestito onereso con riscatto obbligatorio dopo 25 presenze.
> 
> Segnatelo pure


La tua permanenza sul forum è onerosa.


----------



## Frikez (29 Giugno 2013)

splendidi incisivi ha scritto:


> la tua permanenza sul forum è onerosa.



rotfl


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lo prendiamo noi Florenzi



ma magari


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La tua permanenza sul forum è onerosa.


Mandiamo [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] in prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto obbligatorio sul forum Juvecentus? XD


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Giugno 2013)

Daje Danié! 



Frikez ha scritto:


> Lo prendiamo noi Florenzi



Magari!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mandiamo [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] in prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto obbligatorio sul forum Juvecentus? XD


Io rescinderei il contratto unilateralmente.


----------



## Frikez (30 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mandiamo [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] in prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto obbligatorio sul forum Juvecentus? XD



Ma anche no, ho la polizza a vita come Abbiati 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io rescinderei il contratto unilateralmente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma anche no, ho la polizza a vita come Abbiati


Nel senso che se schiatti l'assicurazione ci liquida immediatamente? Dove sei che arrivo col mitra XD


----------



## Frikez (30 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Nel senso che se schiatti l'assicurazione ci liquida immediatamente? Dove sei che arrivo col mitra XD



In un bunker, non mi troverete mai 

Comunque io De Rossi lo prenderei, diamogli Nocerino e cash.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> In un bunker, non mi troverete mai
> 
> Comunque io De Rossi lo prenderei, diamogli Nocerino e cash.


E' forte De Rossi, ma prende uno sproposito di ingaggio e trovi di meglio a meno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' forte De Rossi, ma prende uno sproposito di ingaggio e trovi di meglio a meno.



meglio del De Rossi in Nazionale c'è poco


----------



## Frikez (30 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' forte De Rossi, ma prende uno sproposito di ingaggio e trovi di meglio a meno.



Tipo? Secondo me di cartellino non costa tanto e potrebbe rinunciare a qualche milione per un contratto più lungo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Tipo? Secondo me di cartellino non costa tanto e potrebbe rinunciare a qualche milione per un contratto più lungo.


Tipo Strootman, lo paghi meno di De Rossi, magari paghi qualcosa in più di termini di cartellino, ma di ingaggio prenderebbe meno sicuramente. Oppure Van Ginkel, un ragazzo interessantissimo che ha ancora una quotazione piuttosto bassa e unisce qualità e quantità.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2013)

se questo non è un Campione...farà una stagione pazzesca e un gran Mondiale!


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2013)

Forte, ma ha buttato una carriera! Non gioca in europa da due anni, in champions credo addirittura da tre.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Forte, ma ha buttato una carriera! Non gioca in europa da due anni, in champions credo addirittura da tre.



ha perso anni importanti è vero, ma non ha ancora buttato la carriera...può ancora giocare 2-3 stagioni al Top e vincere qualcosina con la Roma e con l'Italia


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Agosto 2013)

Beh, se decidi di stare a Roma sai che non vincerai mai nulla, o al massimo una Coppa Italia

Poteva davvero fare il salto di qualità andando all'estero o in una big italiana. Una carriera sprecata


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ha perso anni importanti è vero, ma non ha ancora buttato la carriera...può ancora giocare 2-3 stagioni al Top e vincere qualcosina con la Roma e con l'Italia



Con l'Italia può anche essere, con la Roma no, magari una coppetta italia si, ma che nessuno ricorda.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con l'Italia può anche essere, con la Roma no, magari una coppetta italia si, ma che nessuno ricorda.



dipende sempre da cosa vogliono fa sti Americani


----------



## esjie (26 Agosto 2013)

Pure Gerrard non è che ha vinto millemila trofei, però ha sempre una gran considerazione.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Agosto 2013)

Fatti suoi se vuole rimanere a Roma. Dopotutto può sempre vantarsi di aver vinto un mondiale.


esjie ha scritto:


> Pure Gerrard non è che ha vinto millemila trofei, però ha sempre una gran considerazione.


Beh Gerrard ha comunque vinto una champions league e due supercoppe europee, oltre ad una coppa uefa. A livello di palmares se lo mangia a De Rossi.


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Pure Gerrard non è che ha vinto millemila trofei, però ha sempre una gran considerazione.



Beh, ha la stessa considerazione di De Rossi, ne più ne meno. Anche lui forte, ma ha buttato via una carriera.


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Fatti suoi se vuole rimanere a Roma. Dopotutto può sempre vantarsi di aver vinto un mondiale.
> 
> Beh Gerrard ha comunque vinto una champions league e due supercoppe europee, oltre ad una coppa uefa. A livello di palmares se lo mangia a De Rossi.



intanto de rossi ha vinto la coppa del mondo... io se dovessi scegliere tra vincere quello che ha vinto gerrard e quello che ha vinto de rossi non ci penserei nemmeno un secondo.

diverso e il discorso con qualcuno che ha vinto come maldini... in quel caso preferirei i trofei di paolo alla sola coppa del mondo.


----------



## O Animal (27 Agosto 2013)

Credo che andrebbe a giocare all'estero molto volentieri, soprattutto al Chelsea o al Manchester United.. Il problema è che è prigioniero del suo ingaggio.. Un bel carcere d'oro dove staremmo belli comodi tutti..


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Credo che andrebbe a giocare all'estero molto volentieri, soprattutto al Chelsea o al Manchester United.. Il problema è che è prigioniero del suo ingaggio.. Un bel carcere d'oro dove staremmo belli comodi tutti..



Mi correggo, è proprio sce*mo. Rifiutata l'offerta del Manchester United, meglio la Rometta...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> intanto de rossi ha vinto la coppa del mondo... io se dovessi scegliere tra vincere quello che ha vinto gerrard e quello che ha vinto de rossi non ci penserei nemmeno un secondo.
> 
> diverso e il discorso con qualcuno che ha vinto come maldini... in quel caso preferirei i trofei di paolo alla sola coppa del mondo.



infatti...la Coppa del Mondo vale 3 Champion


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Ottobre 2013)

sta facendo un inizio di Campionato pazzesco...da De Rossi


----------

